# September Photo Challenge (Luminance)



## TwistMyArm (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey folks, the September Photo Challenge is going to be "luminance". Can't wait to see everyone's take on this. Good luck to all! 

As always the winner of this month's challenge will get User Gallery web space courtesy of Chase. 

The deadline for submissions is September 30th. 
You can email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com. 
We ask each member to keep their photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum), to include their forum username when submitting, and to submit no more then one photo. 
Please ensure that the submitted photo is in the form of a jpeg image and no larger than 70k. Images that are way over size will not be accepted. Please keep in mind that in order to keep things organized we may choose to include only the 20 best photos submitted. We would love to be able to include all submitted photos, but it's not always possible. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun!


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

Um...can we have some elaboration on this theme?


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 1, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Um...can we have some elaboration on this theme?


mirriam webster says:

Main Entry: lu·mi·nous 
Pronunciation: 'lü-m&amp;-n&amp;s
Function: adjective
Etymology: Middle English, from Latin luminosus, from lumin-, lumen
1 a : emitting or reflecting usually steady, suffused, or glowing light b : of or relating to light or to luminous flux
2 : bathed in or exposed to steady light &lt;luminous with sunlight>


this should be interesting

md


----------



## Chase (Sep 1, 2004)

As always, the theme is open to interpretation!


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, that's pretty much what I thought.  Thanks!!!


----------



## dlifesjrny (Sep 2, 2004)

How many submissions can each user make?


----------



## Lula (Sep 2, 2004)

*TwistMyArm*


> We ask each member to keep their photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum), to include their forum username when submitting, and to submit no more then one photo.



 
Hope hat helped
You better read the entire post that TwistMyArm wrote!


----------



## dlifesjrny (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks.  Sorry for the brand-newbieism.


----------



## Corry (Sep 3, 2004)

S'all good. We'll forgive you...this time!  Muwahahahaha!!!!  But now that you've used up your one slip up, you'd better watch your back!!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 5, 2004)

can I send the pic. that is very simmilar to the one I posted before but not exactly the same?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 13, 2004)

No. You're too damn good as it is. LOL (j/k)


----------



## maheanuu (Sep 16, 2004)

Being a newbie, not too sure how and where to post the photos..

Maruru Roa!

RTFM!!!!  No excuses, just let my fingers get ahead of my eyes...
emailed the photo to the address in the Challenge


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 19, 2004)

Hello everybody.  I'm brand new and this sounds like a great way to begin my participation in your  8)  forum.  So I've sent in my submission.  

Now, I'm off to check out prior challenges, and find my self a free website to host my pics here.


----------



## Scurra (Sep 21, 2004)

submission sent :s


----------



## josh2449 (Sep 25, 2004)

I would like to make a contribution but my image is about 140kb. Is that too big to be entered? 

Even if its OK to be entered, I'm not even sure if it falls under "Luminance"


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 25, 2004)

Just save it as a smaller size if it's that big.


----------



## josh2449 (Sep 25, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Just save it as a smaller size if it's that big.



whats a good size to make it &lt;70kb? its already at 640 now.

NEVERMIND- 

mised the part where it said it cant be posted before. sorry


----------



## Artemis (Oct 1, 2004)

When will the photos be judged?


----------



## jadin (Oct 1, 2004)

everyone will probably recognize mine... /shame


----------

